# New Puppy Owner Blues...



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

I got my cockapoo puppy a few weeks ago and he's been really awesome. He can hold it in the crate overnight after a week of being home and does fine for up to 5 hours when I'm at work at only 2+ months. He can stay off leash and won't run away. He's needy and whines when I'm not around but that's normal puppy behavior. He nips and chews but it's normal for a puppy. He's playful but very calm and loves everyone. I feel like I am so lucky to have such an amazing pup but I think I'm having the new puppy owner blues. Since having him, my time is so limited. Waking up really early every day because I have to exercise/feed him before work is starting to wear me down. I can't go somewhere spontaneously because it's his dinner time and then he has to be let out after. I can't join coworkers for lunch because I have to go home to let him out everyday...
I knew what I was getting into before I got him and no I would never give him away, but I didn't think it'd be this tiring. Has anyone felt the same way?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome to puppy the world of puppy and dog ownership. Comittment may be a dirty word but that is what dog ownership is they are a 24/7 tie. It can come as quite a shock as I have found out having owned two dogs who lived for 15 years and we had settled into a routine where they fitted in with my life. Now I have two young dogs with differing demands who impcat on my life big style. It is really a waiting game you fit your life around your dogs until they are trustworthy enough to leave alone then your life can start again. Having a pup is a life changing experience, if it is not for you return your pup before it becomes to socialised into your life otherwise welcome to a new life changing member!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Could you not get someone to feed him/walk him say twice a week to give yourself a little me time, that way you can have lunch with your friends x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Puppy blues is natural .. and puppy ownership can be full on and hard work. Dont feel bad about any of these feeling, just be sure with much care, love and effort you will have a well mannered 6 month old Cockapoo soon enough ... 

Here is an article which may be useful for new puppy owners: 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/07/29/your-new-puppy-is-coming-home/


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

He sounds an amazing pup, and so well behaved I think you are very lucky that he seems to have fitted in with your working without any problems too, I know it is hard as they do tend to take over your life for a while, I'm quite fortunate in that my friends have dogs too so I still have lunches out etc but we take the dogs as well, as others have said do you have someone that could give you a hand with feeding and walking etc so that you can get out occasionally with your friends? X


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a Tivo box and I keep running out of recording time because I dont have time to watch anything, who would have thought that having a puppy would stop you watching telly and the adverts keep banging on about how much recording time there is, obviously not enough for puppy owners!!!


----------



## Cherylk1988 (Sep 18, 2012)

I got my first pup a week ago he's 4 months and I know how you feel.i currently have red raw eyes from tiredness running around after the dog and my toddler.sometimes I feel like I've took on too much but I'm not going to give him up


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It is really hard work at times and I feel for you :hug: but remember the puppy phase is on only temporary and an adult dog is much easier and probably more of a match to your expectations of dog ownership.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Poor you, don't feel bad at all. I think everyone who has a puppy suffers the puppy blues in some way, and those that don't are lying, lol!!!!

I love coco soooo much and of course would not change it for the world, but there are days when I question my sanity in getting a puppy just when my life was about to settle down, after looking after 6 children the youngest now off to nursery I could have had some free time....so I got a puppy. I feel the same constraints you do, never being away for more than a few hours gets tiresome. But I think we are turning a corner already, the nipping is slowing down, the accidents are becoming less already, I see a fantastic life ahead with Coco.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Poor you, don't feel bad at all. I think everyone who has a puppy suffers the puppy blues in some way, and those that don't are lying, lol!!!!
> 
> I love coco soooo much and of course would not change it for the world, but there are days when I question my sanity in getting a puppy just when my life was about to settle down, after looking after 6 children the youngest now off to nursery I could have had some free time....so I got a puppy. I feel the same constraints you do, never being away for more than a few hours gets tiresome. But I think we are turning a corner already, the nipping is slowing down, the accidents are becoming less already, I see a fantastic life ahead with Coco.


Emmmmm... 6 children AND a puppy??!! 
I'm WELL impressed... Hat off to you   
What a busy house you must have.... Would love a big family like that 
X


----------



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

I wanted to look for a dog walker but after discussing it with my bf we decided that we're uncomfortable with a stranger having a key to our home. I think it will get better once he gets all his shots and can go to doggie daycare once a week or so 
I don't have any children (yet) but after getting my puppy I'm not even sure how people like KCsunshine even do it!!! That is a lot of sacrifice! Kudos to you!  I shouldn't even be complaining


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Puppy blues - I never even thought about it that way, but this could be just like post partum blues. My husband and I have frequent talks about why we ever got a puppy than remember it was for the girls. We always knew we'd get a dog, just never knew who hard it would be. Daisy is 7 months old and still so demanding. She has to be played with ALL the time. She never just lays on the couch and settles down. We are not comfortable with leaving her at home outside of her crate for long periods of time and does well. We are just starting to feel like we have a life. I just wish the biting would STOP we have tried everything. I am so sick of it!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't let me get a big head here, 3 of the 6 are step children (but I've had them since they were 6,5 and 3!!) they are now 19,18 and 16. The little ones are 9,7 and 3. And of course the littlest pup is 14 weeks, lol. Having a huge family has been a great blessing, and Coco is the cherry on the rather large cake! I have a VERY wonderful full hands on helpful hubby, he was wanting another baby....hence we have Coco instead, lol!!!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

it will get easier, murphy is nearly 9 mths now, the time has flown by, and he is a well adjusted little man, i can now go to bed at a reasonable time, and get up later, i actually miss him being a little pup¬! your pup sounds delightful, but they do make a difference to your life,only you know if that is a good difference or not x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> Don't let me get a big head here, 3 of the 6 are step children (but I've had them since they were 6,5 and 3!!) they are now 19,18 and 16. The little ones are 9,7 and 3. And of course the littlest pup is 14 weeks, lol. Having a huge family has been a great blessing, and Coco is the cherry on the rather large cake! I have a VERY wonderful full hands on helpful hubby, he was wanting another baby....hence we have Coco instead, lol!!!


STILL... That's pretty good going 
Lol at the puppy instead of another baby!!!
Good choice 
X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

KC Sunshine....I'm just like you! Just when I could have had free time with 3 boys 16, 14 & 9, we got a puppy.....and just when puppy is nearly a year and really settled.....we got another!... I don't regret a thing though as both have been very easy and will settle whenever I want them too but I do feel at my limit now! I honestly didn't get the puppy blues with Biscuit but feel more run down this time with two as I have a new business project in my life too and am feeling more pulled in different directions! x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I know exactley how you are feeling . . but take heart . . it really will get better. I have been a little "blue" over the housetraining again just when we got Sami totally trained . .we got another puppy. I have had the red eyes this week as it is week 3 and im feeling the fatigue! I can tell they are going to be awesome together . . she is a wonderful little girl, just LOTS of work with job, husband, 7 grandchildren, grass to mow, clothes to wash, groceries to buy, house that is stuffed with toys and bones everywhere and not as clean as I would prefer right now! BUT, they are great together and I think Sami has actually lost a little weight chasing her around! More vet bills and on and on . . but we are crazy about them and in a few months will be able to rest a little more . . hang in there!!!


----------

